# Collaborative Processor Power Controls for Processor are disabled after upgrade



## FeralFelix (Jul 14, 2013)

So, i got this message after i upgraded my Asus Notebook to Windows 10 Home from 8.1. What got me to check this was having my laptop Hard Shutdown when the power was at 100% and the laptop had been on the charger all day, plus the CPU temperature was normal. I went into event viewer to see if there was any ACPI error's listed and this came up.

The exact Error that's provided via Event Viewer:_ Collaborative processor power controls on processor 5 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware._ This message is provided for each of my Processor Cores

Unfortunately, there are no new Firmware Updates for my laptop model from Asus. Last one was pushed in October 2014. Very odd seeing as i got this new in December 2014.

I want to know if this is something serious, or if i should just ignore it. An error having to due with Kernel Level Power Controls seems serious to me.

System Info:

Asustek N56JN-MH74 Notebook
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3 4Core 8 Thread
Ram: 8GB (8075 MB)
Video: Intel Onboard 4600 1024 MB / Nvidia GeForce 840m
OS: Windows 10 Home Upgraded from Windows 8.1 

So is there anything that i can do, or do i just have to wait for asus to publish a new Firmware Update, even though it's probably likely they won't. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

See if this finds any new drivers:

Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------

